# Agility Titling/Classes



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

So i have been researching more in agility, and I understand there are different "games" such as standard, jumpers, FAST, gamblers, snooker, time to beat etc. depending on the organization. But what in the world does it mean for example at AKC: Novice JWW A or B or open? What does that mean? The A,B, and open after a "game". 

Also, what happens once a dog gets their mach? Or other champion title? Do you start all the way from novice again? 

Thanks, I am just confused on how the classifications of A, B, and Open are, I just can't seem to figure it out on my own!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Standard, Jumpers, and Fast are AKC classes. They also use "A" and "B" designations. "A" is for dogs that don't have a title in that level and the "B" is for dogs that have titled at that level or people who run other peoples dogs. JWW is short for Jumpers With Weaves. If a dog gets their MACH, they can keep running and earn a MACH2, MACH3, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The different titles and levels are different in the different venues, so you are right, it IS confusing! 

For AKC....

You start in Novice. If you have never titled a dog in AKC agility before, you get to be in Novice A. So brand new dog to agility with a brand new handler to agility. Once you get 3 qualifying legs in Novice A, then you move into Open.

If you have titled a dog in AKC agility (like me  ) then I can never again in my life run in Novice A. Instead, my next brand spanking new dog in their very first agility trial will be in Novice B. Once there are 3 qualifying legs in Novice B, then I'd move into Open.

Open is the intermediate level and everyone is in the mix together because now everyone has at least one title! Three qualifying legs in Open moves us up to Excellent A.

Now this "A" is different from the Novice "A". Everyone just out of Open goes into Exc A. Once you get your 3 qualifying legs in Ex A then you move into Excellent B where you and your dog exist for the rest of their agility lives! 

Excellent B is where all the MACH dogs are developing and exisiting. So the Ex A is where the 'real' new Exc dogs are. In Exc B we first work on TEN qualifying legs to get our Master Agility Titles (MX is for Master Excellent (standard course) and MXJ is for Master Excellent Jumpers). All those legs are also counted towards getting our MACH!

MACH is for Master Agility Champion. To get this you have to earn 20 DQ's. That's a qualifying run in Ex Jumpers AND Ex Standard in the same day. Both perfect runs, no errors and under time. PLUS you need 750 points. Points are earned by every second under course time for a run that you qualify in for the day. So if Bretta knocks a bar in the Jumpers course, but qualifies in the Standard course 15 sec under the course time, we miss the DQ for the day (bummer) but still get the 15 points for the run we did qualify for. 

Once I got my first MACH (750 points and 20 Double Q's) then you just stay in ExB and begin the math for you MACH2. Which is again the 750 and 20 DQ's and normally you are already adding up one of those. 

If you go the AKC site at American Kennel Club - akc.org and join up (it's free) so get an account name and password, you can then login and go to the 'Store' (up top beside the AKC logo). You may have to click the 'Store' again and you'll be in a page that has the AKC Reports and Information in the top middle. Look down just a bit, under Pedigree, then you'll see AKC Reports. Click on the 'Points and Awards'.

You can now look at my Beretta's point progression! Just type in Beretta Vom Wildhaus (if that doesn't work put in MACH2 Beretta Vom Wildhaus MXF TQX) if you need her registry number it's DN06513907 . There are 3 choices under that and you want to click 'View Points/Summary of the Title Progression for this dog'

You'll see for our MACH3 we have 15 Double Q's (need 20) but already 985 points. Which means once we get our next 5 Double Q's we already have a ton of points to a MACH4!

All the games in AKC have the same progression, start in Nov, then Open, then ExA, then ExB and you are in ExB for the rest of the life of your dog 

UNLESS.....................

you chose to start jumping your dog at a lower height (if they were jumping what they should have for their shoulder measurement, like my dogs measure over 22" at the shoulder so jump 24".) If Bretta gets older and still wants to do agility, but I want to save a bit on her jumping, I can start all over again in Novice Preferred and work my way up with her only having to jump 20".

Good explanation are on http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/GOCET1.pdf if you scroll to page 8


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andaka said:


> Standard, Jumpers, and Fast are AKC classes. They also use "A" and "B" designations. "A" is for dogs that don't have a title in that level and the "B" is for dogs that have titled at that level or people who run other peoples dogs. JWW is short for Jumpers With Weaves. If a dog gets their MACH, they can keep running and earn a MACH2, MACH3, etc.


Now that was way too short and sweet :wild:

:wub:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! Thank you so much!!! That makes soooooooo much more sense, I read so many agility books, understand what the games are and whatnot, but when I got to AKC and saw that, I was like what are they talking about here?! 

Thanks and I did to that AKC registration and saw Bretta's information, that helped a lot by looking at it! MRL please don't forget more videos as well for youtube! I've missed you on there! I just can't wait for my first agility dog for next year!  And I want to learn all there is to it!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> *MRL please don't forget more videos as well for youtube! I've missed you on there! *


Been really bad about making videos this year! 

The next one I'm planning on is a 'How to Off Leash Hike with your Dogs' and it may take a bit of planning to get all the info in... so I'm PROCRASTINATING! 

:wild:


----------

